# lm_sensors

## kingrebound

ciao,sto provando a fare andare i sensori per rilevare la temperatura,e ho seguito la guida https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=101573

ma non riesco a risolvere questo problema nonostante abbia provato con delle soluzioni suggerite in altri topic...

```

King king # /etc/init.d/lm_sensors start

 * Loading lm_sensors modules...

 *   Loading i2c-i801 .. [ ok ]

 *   Loading eeprom ...  [ ok ] 

* Initializing sensors ...  [ !! ]

```

qualcuno è riuscito a risolvere?

ho un toshiba m40x-122,con cpu centrino

se serve qualche info chiedete pure

ciao

----------

## kattivo

posta un po di log, dmesg

----------

## kingrebound

scusa per il ritardo...

ecco dmesg

```

Linux version 2.6.17 (root@King) (gcc version 3.4.6 (Gentoo 3.4.6-r1, ssp-3.4.5-1.0, pie-8.7.9)) #22 SMP Tue Aug 22 18:09:28 Local time zone must be set--see zic

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f800 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009f800 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000d2000 - 00000000000d4000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000dc000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000002fee0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000002fee0000 - 000000002feea000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000002feea000 - 000000002ff00000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000002ff00000 - 0000000030000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000e0000000 - 00000000f0006000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000f0008000 - 00000000f000c000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fed20000 - 00000000fed90000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ff000000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

0MB HIGHMEM available.

766MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 196320

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:0

  Normal zone: 192224 pages, LIFO batch:31

DMI present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 TOSCPL                                ) @ 0x000f6b70

ACPI: RSDT (v001 TOSCPL   RSDT   0x06040000  LTP 0x00000000) @ 0x2fee33f6

ACPI: MADT (v001 INTEL  ALVISO   0x06040000 LOHR 0x0000005f) @ 0x2fee9e88

ACPI: FADT (v001 TOSCPL ALVISO   0x06040000 LOHR 0x00000032) @ 0x2fee9ef0

ACPI: BOOT (v001 PTLTD  $SBFTBL$ 0x06040000  LTP 0x00000001) @ 0x2fee9fd8

ACPI: MCFG (v001 INTEL  ALVISO   0x06040000 LOHR 0x0000005f) @ 0x2fee9f9c

ACPI: SSDT (v001 SataRe  SataPri 0x00001000 INTL 0x20030224) @ 0x2fee430c

ACPI: SSDT (v001 SataRe  SataSec 0x00001000 INTL 0x20030224) @ 0x2fee3c7a

ACPI: SSDT (v001  PmRef  Cpu0Ist 0x00003000 INTL 0x20030224) @ 0x2fee3835

ACPI: SSDT (v001  PmRef  Cpu0Cst 0x00003001 INTL 0x20030224) @ 0x2fee3657

ACPI: SSDT (v001  PmRef    CpuPm 0x00003000 INTL 0x20030224) @ 0x2fee343e

ACPI: DSDT (v001 TOSCPL ALVISO   0x06040000 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x1008

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 6:13 APIC version 20

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x01] disabled)

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x01] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 1, version 32, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Allocating PCI resources starting at 40000000 (gap: 30000000:b0000000)

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda4 vga=791

mapped APIC to ffffd000 (fee00000)

mapped IOAPIC to ffffc000 (fec00000)

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Initializing CPU#0

CPU 0 irqstacks, hard=c0495000 soft=c048d000

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 16384 bytes)

Detected 1596.059 MHz processor.

Using pmtmr for high-res timesource

Console: colour dummy device 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 773904k/785280k available (2454k kernel code, 10936k reserved, 912k data, 224k init, 0k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 3195.82 BogoMIPS (lpj=15979142)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: afe9fbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000180 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps: afe9fbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000180 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 2048K

CPU: After all inits, caps: afe9fbff 00000000 00000000 00000040 00000180 00000000 00000000

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

SMP alternatives: switching to UP code

Freeing SMP alternatives: 20k freed

CPU0: Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.60GHz stepping 08

Total of 1 processors activated (3195.82 BogoMIPS).

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

..TIMER: vector=0x31 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

Brought up 1 CPUs

migration_cost=0

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: Using MMCONFIG

Setting up standard PCI resources

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20060127

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI Error (nsxfeval-0242): Handle is NULL and Pathname is relative [20060127]

ACPI Error (nsxfeval-0242): Handle is NULL and Pathname is relative [20060127]

ACPI Error (nsxfeval-0242): Handle is NULL and Pathname is relative [20060127]

ACPI Error (nsxfeval-0242): Handle is NULL and Pathname is relative [20060127]

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI quirk: region 1000-107f claimed by ICH6 ACPI/GPIO/TCO

PCI quirk: region 1180-11bf claimed by ICH6 GPIO

PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 0000:00:1f.2

Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

PCI: Bus #07 (-#0a) is hidden behind transparent bridge #06 (-#07) (try 'pci=assign-busses')

Please report the result to linux-kernel to fix this permanently

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PEGP._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCIB._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 *10 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 11 12 14 15) *10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 10 12 14 15) *11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 10 12 14 15) *11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 10 12 14 15) *11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: Embedded Controller [EC0] (gpe 29) interrupt mode.

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 9 devices

SCSI subsystem initialized

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0xfe00-0xfe7f has been reserved

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0xfe80-0xfeff has been reserved

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0xff00-0xff7f has been reserved

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

  IO window: 3000-3fff

  MEM window: c8100000-c81fffff

  PREFETCH window: d0000000-d7ffffff

PCI: Bus 7, cardbus bridge: 0000:06:04.0

  IO window: 00004400-000044ff

  IO window: 00004800-000048ff

  PREFETCH window: 40000000-41ffffff

  MEM window: 42000000-43ffffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1e.0

  IO window: 4000-4fff

  MEM window: c8200000-c82fffff

  PREFETCH window: 40000000-41ffffff

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:01.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1e.0 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:06:04.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

Simple Boot Flag at 0x36 set to 0x1

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

audit(1157579090.480:1): initialized

NTFS driver 2.1.27 [Flags: R/W].

Initializing Cryptographic API

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered (default)

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

 0000:00:1d.0: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: legsup = 0x2000

 0000:00:1d.0: Performing full reset

 0000:00:1d.1: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: legsup = 0x2000

 0000:00:1d.1: Performing full reset

 0000:00:1d.2: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: legsup = 0x2000

 0000:00:1d.2: Performing full reset

 0000:00:1d.3: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: legsup = 0x2000

 0000:00:1d.3: Performing full reset

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:01.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:01.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:01.0:pcie03]

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xd0000000, mapped to 0xf0880000, using 3072k, total 65536k

vesafb: mode is 1024x768x16, linelength=2048, pages=41

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:570c

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

vesafb: Truecolor: size=0:5:6:5, shift=0:11:5:0

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

ACPI: AC Adapter [ACAD] (off-line)

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT1] (battery present)

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Lid Switch [LID0]

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

ACPI: Video Device [VGA] (multi-head: yes  rom: no  post: no)

ACPI: Video Device [GFX0] (multi-head: yes  rom: yes  post: no)

Using specific hotkey driver

ACPI: CPU0 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2] C3[C3] C4[C3])

isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

isapnp: No Plug & Play device found

HDLC line discipline: version $Revision: 4.8 $, maxframe=4096

N_HDLC line discipline registered.

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1e.3[B] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:00:1e.3 disabled

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

PPP generic driver version 2.4.2

PPP Deflate Compression module registered

PPP BSD Compression module registered

8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.27

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:06:01.0[A] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

eth0: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xf082a000, 00:0f:b0:83:f0:30, IRQ 18

eth0:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8100B/8139D'

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ide0: I/O resource 0x1F0-0x1F7 not free.

ide0: ports already in use, skipping probe

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GMA-4080N, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hdc: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM DVD-R-RAM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

libata version 1.20 loaded.

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: version 1.05

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: MAP [ P0 P2 IDE IDE ]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.2[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

ata: 0x170 IDE port busy

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.2 to 64

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x1F0 ctl 0x3F6 bmdma 0x18F0 irq 14

ata1: dev 0 cfg 49:2f00 82:7c6b 83:5909 84:6003 85:7c69 86:1809 87:6003 88:203f

ata1: dev 0 ATA-6, max UDMA/100, 117210240 sectors: LBA

ata1(0): applying bridge limits

ata1: dev 0 configured for UDMA/100

scsi0 : ata_piix

  Vendor: ATA       Model: TOSHIBA MK6025GA  Rev: KA20

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 05

SCSI device sda: 117210240 512-byte hdwr sectors (60012 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

SCSI device sda: 117210240 512-byte hdwr sectors (60012 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sda

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

ehci_hcd: block sizes: qh 128 qtd 96 itd 192 sitd 96

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file 'devices'

drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: reset hcs_params 0x104208 dbg=1 cc=4 pcc=2 ordered !ppc ports=8

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: reset hcc_params 6871 thresh 7 uframes 1024 64 bit addr

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1

PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: supports USB remote wakeup

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 20, io mem 0xc8000000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: reset command 080022 (park)=0 ithresh=8 Async period=1024 Reset HALT

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: init command 010001 (park)=0 ithresh=1 period=1024 RUN

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: default language 0x0409

usb usb1: new device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb1: Product: EHCI Host Controller

usb usb1: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.17 ehci_hcd

usb usb1: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.7

usb usb1: uevent

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb usb1: adding 1-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

usb 1-0:1.0: uevent

hub 1-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

hub 1-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

hub 1-0:1.0: standalone hub

hub 1-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

hub 1-0:1.0: individual port over-current protection

hub 1-0:1.0: Single TT

hub 1-0:1.0: TT requires at most 8 FS bit times (666 ns)

hub 1-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 20ms

hub 1-0:1.0: local power source is good

hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0000

drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '002'

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: detected 2 ports

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: cmd = 0x0000

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: Performing full reset

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 20, io base 0x00001800

usb usb2: default language 0x0409

usb usb2: new device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb2: Product: UHCI Host Controller

usb usb2: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.17 uhci_hcd

usb usb2: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.0

usb usb2: uevent

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb usb2: adding 2-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

usb 2-0:1.0: uevent

hub 2-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

hub 2-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

hub 2-0:1.0: standalone hub

hub 2-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

hub 2-0:1.0: individual port over-current protection

hub 2-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 2ms

hub 2-0:1.0: local power source is good

hub 2-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0000

drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '003'

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: detected 2 ports

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: cmd = 0x0000

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: Performing full reset

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 19, io base 0x00001820

usb usb3: default language 0x0409

usb usb3: new device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb3: Product: UHCI Host Controller

usb usb3: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.17 uhci_hcd

usb usb3: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.1

usb usb3: uevent

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb usb3: adding 3-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

usb 3-0:1.0: uevent

hub 3-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

hub 3-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

hub 3-0:1.0: standalone hub

hub 3-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

hub 3-0:1.0: individual port over-current protection

hub 3-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 2ms

hub 3-0:1.0: local power source is good

hub 3-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0000

drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '004'

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: detected 2 ports

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: cmd = 0x0000

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: Performing full reset

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 21, io base 0x00001840

usb usb4: default language 0x0409

usb usb4: new device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb4: Product: UHCI Host Controller

usb usb4: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.17 uhci_hcd

usb usb4: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.2

usb usb4: uevent

usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb usb4: adding 4-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

usb 4-0:1.0: uevent

hub 4-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

hub 4-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

hub 4-0:1.0: standalone hub

hub 4-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

hub 4-0:1.0: individual port over-current protection

hub 4-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 2ms

hub 4-0:1.0: local power source is good

hub 4-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0000

drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.3[D] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.3 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: UHCI Host Controller

drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '005'

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: detected 2 ports

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: cmd = 0x0000

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: Performing full reset

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: irq 16, io base 0x00001860

usb usb5: default language 0x0409

usb usb5: new device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb5: Product: UHCI Host Controller

usb usb5: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.17 uhci_hcd

usb usb5: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.3

usb usb5: uevent

usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb usb5: adding 5-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

usb 5-0:1.0: uevent

hub 5-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

hub 5-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

hub 5-0:1.0: standalone hub

hub 5-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

hub 5-0:1.0: individual port over-current protection

hub 5-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 2ms

hub 5-0:1.0: local power source is good

hub 5-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0000

drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usbcore: registered new driver hiddev

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

drivers/usb/atm/speedtch.c: speedtch_usb_init: driver version 1.10

usbcore: registered new driver speedtch

drivers/usb/atm/usbatm.c: usbatm_usb_init: driver version 1.10

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K,PNP0f13:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

i8042.c: Detected active multiplexing controller, rev 1.1.

serio: i8042 AUX0 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX1 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX2 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX3 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.11rc4 (Wed Mar 22 10:27:24 2006 UTC).

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1e.2[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1e.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: suspend_rh (auto-stop)

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: suspend_rh (auto-stop)

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input0

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: suspend_rh (auto-stop)

intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 59416 usecs

intel8x0: clocking to 48000

ALSA device list:

  #0: Intel ICH6 with ALC250 at 0xc8000800, irq 22

TCP bic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

NET: Registered protocol family 8

NET: Registered protocol family 20

Using IPI Shortcut mode

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: suspend_rh (auto-stop)

ReiserFS: sda4: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

input: PS/2 Mouse as /class/input/input1

input: AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint as /class/input/input2

input: PS/2 Mouse as /class/input/input3

input: AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint as /class/input/input4

ReiserFS: sda4: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: sda4: journal params: device sda4, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: sda4: checking transaction log (sda4)

ReiserFS: sda4: Using r5 hash to sort names

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 224k freed

Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

fglrx: module license 'Proprietary. (C) 2002 - ATI Technologies, Starnberg, GERMANY' taints kernel.

[fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 679 MBytes.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[fglrx] module loaded - fglrx 8.24.8 [Apr 11 2006] on minor 0

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

ieee80211: 802.11 data/management/control stack, git-1.1.7

ieee80211: Copyright (C) 2004-2005 Intel Corporation <jketreno@linux.intel.com>

ipw2200: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200/2915 Network Driver, git-1.1.1

ipw2200: Copyright(c) 2003-2006 Intel Corporation

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:06:02.0[A] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

ipw2200: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection

ipw2200: Radio Frequency Kill Switch is On:

Kill switch must be turned off for wireless networking to work.

ipw2200: Detected geography ZZM (11 802.11bg channels, 0 802.11a channels)

Adding 393584k swap on /dev/sda3.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:393584k

eth0: link down

[fglrx] free  PCIe = 54804480

[fglrx] max   PCIe = 54804480

[fglrx] free  LFB = 52654080

[fglrx] max   LFB = 52654080

[fglrx] free  Inv = 0

[fglrx] max   Inv = 0

[fglrx] total Inv = 0

[fglrx] total TIM = 0

[fglrx] total FB  = 0

[fglrx] total PCIe = 16384

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0002

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 1 status 001403 POWER sig=k CSC CONNECT

hub 1-0:1.0: port 1, status 0501, change 0001, 480 Mb/s

hub 1-0:1.0: debounce: port 1: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x501

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: port 1 low speed --> companion

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: wakeup_rh (auto-start)

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 1 status 003002 POWER OWNER sig=se0 CSC

hub 2-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0002

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: port 1 portsc 01a3,00

hub 2-0:1.0: port 1, status 0301, change 0001, 1.5 Mb/s

hub 2-0:1.0: debounce: port 1: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x301

usb 2-1: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 2-1: skipped 1 descriptor after interface

usb 2-1: new device strings: Mfr=0, Product=0, SerialNumber=0

usb 2-1: uevent

usb 2-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb 2-1: adding 2-1:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

usb 2-1:1.0: uevent

usbhid 2-1:1.0: usb_probe_interface

usbhid 2-1:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

input: HID 1241:1166 as /class/input/input5

input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [HID 1241:1166] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-1

drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '002'

[fglrx] free  PCIe = 54804480

[fglrx] max   PCIe = 54804480

[fglrx] free  LFB = 52654080

[fglrx] max   LFB = 52654080

[fglrx] free  Inv = 0

[fglrx] max   Inv = 0

[fglrx] total Inv = 0

[fglrx] total TIM = 0

[fglrx] total FB  = 0

[fglrx] total PCIe = 16384

```

quali log ti servono?

ciao

----------

## starise

io sto avendo il tuo stesso problema, mi si inchioda su

```
* Initializing sensors ...  [ !! ]
```

Se trovo una soluzione vi faccio sapere...

----------

## nikko96

 *kingrebound wrote:*   

> ciao,sto provando a fare andare i sensori per rilevare la temperatura,e ho seguito la guida https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=101573
> 
> ma non riesco a risolvere questo problema nonostante abbia provato con delle soluzioni suggerite in altri topic...
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Sei sicuro di aver attivato tutti i moduli giusti nel kernel?

Guarda questo wiki-gentoo,a me e' stato utile,ciao.

----------

## Gr3yFox

Io avevo dovuto usare "sensors-detect" per finire di configurare lm-sensors. Tu lo hai usato?

----------

## kattivo

Io l'ho usato

----------

## Gr3yFox

dicevo a kingrebound ed a starise

----------

## kingrebound

lo avevo fatto,comunque questo e' l'output:

```

# sensors-detect revision 1.413 (2006/01/19 20:28:00)

This program will help you determine which I2C/SMBus modules you need to

load to use lm_sensors most effectively. You need to have i2c and

lm_sensors installed before running this program.

Also, you need to be `root', or at least have access to the /dev/i2c-*

files, for most things.

If you have patched your kernel and have some drivers built in, you can

safely answer NO if asked to load some modules. In this case, things may

seem a bit confusing, but they will still work.

It is generally safe and recommended to accept the default answers to all

questions, unless you know what you're doing.

 We can start with probing for (PCI) I2C or SMBus adapters.

 You do not need any special privileges for this.

 Do you want to probe now? (YES/no): y

Probing for PCI bus adapters...

Use driver `i2c-i801' for device 00:1f.3: Intel 82801FB ICH6

Probe succesfully concluded.

We will now try to load each adapter module in turn.

Load `i2c-i801' (say NO if built into your kernel)? (YES/no): y

Module loaded succesfully.

If you have undetectable or unsupported adapters, you can have them

scanned by manually loading the modules before running this script.

 To continue, we need module `i2c-dev' to be loaded.

 If it is built-in into your kernel, you can safely skip this.

 i2c-dev is not loaded. Do you want to load it now? (YES/no): y

 Module loaded succesfully.

 We are now going to do the adapter probings. Some adapters may hang halfway

 through; we can't really help that. Also, some chips will be double detected;

 we choose the one with the highest confidence value in that case.

 If you found that the adapter hung after probing a certain address, you can

 specify that address to remain unprobed. That often

 includes address 0x69 (clock chip).

Next adapter: SMBus I801 adapter at 20a0

Do you want to scan it? (YES/no/selectively): y

Client found at address 0x08

Client found at address 0x44

Probing for `Maxim MAX6633/MAX6634/MAX6635'... Failed!

Client found at address 0x50

Probing for `SPD EEPROM'... Success!

    (confidence 8, driver `eeprom')

Probing for `DDC monitor'... Failed!

Probing for `Maxim MAX6900'... Failed!

Client found at address 0x51

Probing for `SPD EEPROM'... Success!

    (confidence 8, driver `eeprom')

Client found at address 0x69

Some chips are also accessible through the ISA bus. ISA probes are

typically a bit more dangerous, as we have to write to I/O ports to do

this. This is usually safe though.

Do you want to scan the ISA bus? (YES/no): y

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM78'

  Trying address 0x0290... Failed!

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM78-J'

  Trying address 0x0290... Failed!

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM79'

  Trying address 0x0290... Failed!

Probing for `Winbond W83781D'

  Trying address 0x0290... Failed!

Probing for `Winbond W83782D'

  Trying address 0x0290... Failed!

Probing for `Winbond W83627HF'

  Trying address 0x0290... Failed!

Probing for `Winbond W83627EHF'

  Trying address 0x0290... Failed!

Probing for `Silicon Integrated Systems SIS5595'

  Trying general detect... Failed!

Probing for `VIA Technologies VT82C686 Integrated Sensors'

  Trying general detect... Failed!

Probing for `VIA Technologies VT8231 Integrated Sensors'

  Trying general detect... Failed!

Probing for `ITE IT8712F'

  Trying address 0x0290... Failed!

Probing for `ITE IT8705F / SiS 950'

  Trying address 0x0290... Failed!

Probing for `IPMI BMC KCS'

  Trying address 0x0ca0... Failed!

Probing for `IPMI BMC SMIC'

  Trying address 0x0ca8... Failed!

Some Super I/O chips may also contain sensors. Super I/O probes are

typically a bit more dangerous, as we have to write to I/O ports to do

this. This is usually safe though.

Do you want to scan for Super I/O sensors? (YES/no): y

Probing for `ITE 8702F Super IO Sensors'

  Failed! (skipping family)

Probing for `Nat. Semi. PC87351 Super IO Fan Sensors'

  Failed! (skipping family)

Probing for `SMSC 47B27x Super IO Fan Sensors'

  Failed! (skipping family)

Probing for `VT1211 Super IO Sensors'

  Failed! (skipping family)

Probing for `Winbond W83627EHF/EHG Super IO Sensors'

  Failed! (skipping family)

Do you want to scan for secondary Super I/O sensors? (YES/no): y

Probing for `ITE 8702F Super IO Sensors'

  Failed! (skipping family)

Probing for `Nat. Semi. PC87351 Super IO Fan Sensors'

  Failed! (skipping family)

Probing for `SMSC 47B27x Super IO Fan Sensors'

  Failed! (skipping family)

Probing for `VT1211 Super IO Sensors'

  Failed! (skipping family)

Probing for `Winbond W83627EHF/EHG Super IO Sensors'

  Failed! (skipping family)

 Now follows a summary of the probes I have just done.

 Just press ENTER to continue:

Driver `eeprom' (should be inserted):

  Detects correctly:

  * Bus `SMBus I801 adapter at 20a0'

    Busdriver `i2c-i801', I2C address 0x50

    Chip `SPD EEPROM' (confidence: 8)

  * Bus `SMBus I801 adapter at 20a0'

    Busdriver `i2c-i801', I2C address 0x51

    Chip `SPD EEPROM' (confidence: 8)

I will now generate the commands needed to load the I2C modules.

If you want to load the modules at startup, generate a config file

below and make sure lm_sensors gets started at boot time; e.g

$ rc-update add lm_sensors default

To make the sensors modules behave correctly, add these lines to

/etc/modules.d/lm_sensors and run modules-update:

#----cut here----

# I2C module options

alias char-major-89 i2c-dev

#----end cut here----

WARNING! If you have some things built into your kernel, the list above

will contain too many modules. Skip the appropriate ones! You really should

try these commands right now to make sure everything is working properly.

Monitoring programs won't work until it's done.

To load everything that is needed, execute the commands below...

#----cut here----

# I2C adapter drivers

modprobe i2c-i801

# I2C chip drivers

modprobe eeprom

# sleep 2 # optional

/usr/bin/sensors -s # recommended

#----end cut here----

Do you want to overwrite /etc/conf.d/lm_sensors? Enter s to specify other file n ame?

  (yes/NO/s): y

Done.

```

----------

## Gr3yFox

a me sembra a posto...

----------

## nikko96

Sembra che il device non e' stato riconosciuto perche' manca qualcosa nel kernel,infatti

```
King king # /etc/init.d/lm_sensors start

 * Loading lm_sensors modules...

 *   Loading i2c-i801 .. [ ok ]

 *   Loading eeprom ...  [ ok ]

* Initializing sensors ...  [ !! ] 
```

Se non sbaglio,al boot dovrebbe esserci anche un 

```
Loading i2c-dev
```

Controlla se questo è attivo

```

Bus options (PCI, PCMCIA, EISA, MCA, ISA)

    [*] PCI support

    [*] ISA support 
```

----------

## kingrebound

li ho controllati e ci sono entrambi...al boot cmq i2c-dev non c'e,e anche caricandolo a mano non cambia nulla...sempre quei 2 maledetti [!!]

```

CONFIG_PCI=y

CONFIG_ISA=y

```

----------

## nikko96

 *kingrebound wrote:*   

> li ho controllati e ci sono entrambi...al boot cmq i2c-dev non c'e,e anche caricandolo a mano non cambia nulla...sempre quei 2 maledetti [!!]
> 
> ```
> 
> CONFIG_PCI=y
> ...

 

Allora devi abilitare il modulo per il tuo chip-sensor

```

<*> Hardware Monitoring support

< > Analog Devices ADM1021 and compatibles

< > Analog Devices ADM1025 and compatibles

--------cut--------

<M> ITE IT87xx and compatibles

< > National Semiconductor LM63

< > National Semiconductor LM75 and compatibles

< > National Semiconductor LM77

<> National Semiconductor LM78 and compatibles

< > National Semiconductor LM80

------cut------

< > Maxim MAX1619 sensor chip

< > National Semiconductor PC87360 family

< > Silicon Integrated Systems Corp. SiS5595

< > SMSC LPC47M10x and compatibles

< > SMSC LPC47B397-NC

< > VIA686A

[< > VT8231

-----cut-----
```

Se non sai quale abilitane molti,come moduli ovviamente.

p.s. quella che vedi è la mia configurazione

----------

## kingrebound

questi sono i moduli inseriti nel kernel....

```

 <*> Hardware Monitoring support                                                                             

 <M> Analog Devices ADM1021 and compatibles                                                               

 <M> Analog Devices ADM1025 and compatibles                                                               

 <M> Analog Devices ADM1026 and compatibles                                                                  

 <M> Analog Devices ADM1031 and compatibles                                                                

 <M> Analog Devices ADM9240 and compatibles                                                           

 <M> Asus ASB100 Bach                                                                                        

 <M> Attansic ATXP1 VID controller                                                                           

 <M> Dallas Semiconductor DS1621 and DS1625                                                                  

 <M> Fintek F71805F/FG                                                                                       

 <M> FSC Hermes                                                                                              

 <M> FSC Poseidon                                                                                            

 <M> Genesys Logic GL518SM                                                                                  

 <M> Genesys Logic GL520SM                                                                                  

 <M> ITE IT87xx and compatibles                                                                              

 <M> National Semiconductor LM63                                                                             

 <M> National Semiconductor LM75 and compatibles                                                      

 <M> National Semiconductor LM77                                                                             

 <M> National Semiconductor LM78 and compatibles                                                     

 <M> National Semiconductor LM80                                                                             

 <M> National Semiconductor LM83                                                                            

 <M> National Semiconductor LM85 and compatibles                                                             

 <M> National Semiconductor LM87    

 <M> National Semiconductor LM90 and compatibles                                                             

 <M> National Semiconductor LM92 and compatibles                                                            

 <M> Maxim MAX1619 sensor chip                                                                              

 <M> National Semiconductor PC87360 family                                                                  

 <M> Silicon Integrated Systems Corp. SiS5595                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       <M> SMSC LPC47M10x and compatibles                                                                                        

 <M> SMSC LPC47B397-NC                                                                                      

 <M> VIA686A                                                                                                                                                                                                             <M> VT8231                                                                                                  

 <M> Winbond W83781D, W83782D, W83783S, W83627HF, Asus AS99127F                                             

 <M> Winbond W83792D                                                                                         

 <M> Winbond W83L785TS-S                                                                                    

 <M> Winbond W83627HF, W83627THF, W83637HF, W83687THF, W83697HF                                            

 <M> Winbond W83627EHF                                                                                       

 <M> IBM Hard Drive Active Protection System (hdaps)                                                         

 [*] Hardware Monitoring Chip debugging messages                                                             

 

```

manca qualcosa?

----------

## kingrebound

 :Crying or Very sad:  ...nessuno che riesca ad aiutarmi?

----------

## nikko96

 *kingrebound wrote:*   

>  ...nessuno che riesca ad aiutarmi?

 

Ciao,un lspci cosa riporta?

----------

## riverdragon

Non quanto sia deplorevole il cross posting ma nell'altro forum in cui ho scritto non ho avuto aiuti significativi.

Ho seguito la guida del wiki per attivare la lettura dei sensori hardware.

La versione 2.10.0 di lm_sensors supporta il bus i2c del chipset ICH7 (Intel, il chipset della piattaforma Centrino Duo) ma il comando sensors-detect rileva solo tre unknown adapter NVIDIA I2C Device. Il comando sensors in più restituisce

```
Can't access procfs/sysfs file

Unable to find i2c bus information;

For 2.6 kernels, make sure you have mounted sysfs and libsensors

was compiled with sysfs support!

For older kernels, make sure you have done 'modprobe i2c-proc'!
```

Sysfs è correttamente montato, non esiste nessun ebuild chiamato libsensors o sensors o simili, in portage. revdep-rebuild --soname=/usr/lib/libsensors.so.3 riemerge qualche pacchetto ma senza miglioramenti.

Questo è uno spaccato della configurazione del kernel, segue le indicazioni della guida

```
tomnote linux # grep I2C .config

# I2C support

CONFIG_I2C=m

CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=m

# I2C Algorithms

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=m

# CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCF is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCA is not set

# I2C Hardware Bus support

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1535 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1563 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD756 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD8111 is not set

CONFIG_I2C_I801=m

# CONFIG_I2C_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PIIX4 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_NFORCE2 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT_LIGHT is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PROSAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SAVAGE4 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS5595 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS630 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS96X is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_STUB is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIAPRO is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VOODOO3 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PCA_ISA is not set

# Miscellaneous I2C Chip support

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_ALGO is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_BUS is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA_I2C=y
```

Infine, quando cerco di far partire il servizio tramite /etc/init.d/lm_sensors start ottengo

```
tomnote linux # /etc/init.d/lm_sensors start

* Service lm_sensors starting         [ !! ]

* ERROR:  lm_sensors failed to start
```

Ho provato senza successo a ricompilare il kernel aggiungendo come moduli il supporto a tutte le voci elencate.

Ho provato a lanciare lo script sensors-detect aggiornato che ho trovato sul sito lm_sensors.org ma mi restituisce questo

```
Sorry, no sensors were detected.

Either your sensors are not supported, or they are connected to an

I2C or SMBus adapter that is not supported.
```

Come è possibile? La versione di sensors-detect contenuta nell'ebuild 2.10.0 di portage mi rileva almeno il bus nvidia...

qui un altro che con la stessa scheda madre ha i miei stessi problemi.

Allego l'output di lspci

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS/940GML and 945GT Express Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS/940GML and 945GT Express PCI Express Root Port (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 02)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 3 (rev 02)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #4 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev e2)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GBM (ICH7-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 02)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) IDE Controller (rev 02)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce Go 7400 (rev a1)

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 01)

03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)

07:01.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd Unknown device 0832

07:01.1 Class 0805: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 19)

07:01.2 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd Unknown device 0843 (rev 01)

07:01.3 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C592 Memory Stick Bus Host Adapter (rev 0a)

07:01.4 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd xD-Picture Card Controller (rev 05)
```

Mi viene da pensare che non ci siano sensori hardware, ma suona alquanto strano. Ho un asus v6j.

----------

## nikko96

Non vedo SMBus controller in giro,può essere disattivato di default,in questo caso prova a vedere da bios.

Ciao

----------

## skypjack

Sembra che lm_sensors su Centrino Duo abbia qualche problemino... E confermo!!

Mi riconosce i sensori ma poi quando va ad usarli... dice "not found"!!

Purtroppo, è un problema noto... Mi sa  che dovremo aspettare un pò per vederlo funzionare...

----------

## riverdragon

Aspettare un po' inteso come "aspettare la nuova versione di lm_sensors" o "aspettare un nuovo bios dal produttore"?

Nel mio bios non c'è nulla di utile purtroppo.

----------

## skypjack

Aspettare la nuova versione di lm_sensors... Almeno spero!!

Ma ne so quanto te...

Ricordo solo che quando ho affrontato il problema ho scoperto che era tanto diffuso quanto irrisolto, purtroppo...

----------

## kingrebound

questo e' il mio lspci

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/PM/GMS/910GML Express Processor to DRAM Controller (rev 03)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/PM Express PCI Express Root Port (rev 03)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #1 (rev 03)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #2 (rev 03)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #3 (rev 03)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #4 (rev 03)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 03)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev d3)

00:1e.2 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)

00:1e.3 Modem: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FBM (ICH6M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 03)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801FBM (ICH6M) SATA Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 03)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc M22 [Radeon Mobility M300]

06:01.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

06:02.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection (rev 05)

06:04.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCIxx21/x515 Cardbus Controller

06:04.2 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller

06:04.3 Mass storage controller: Texas Instruments PCIxx21 Integrated FlashMedia Controller

06:04.4 Class 0805: Texas Instruments PCI6411, PCI6421, PCI6611, PCI6621, PCI7411, PCI7421, PCI7611, PCI7621 Secure Digital (SD) Controller

```

e ho un centrino normale,non il duo...come vedi smbus e' riconosciuto,anche in sensor detect...

se serve ancora qualcosa chiedete pure

----------

## nikko96

Vedete un po' se può essere d'aiuto questo link http://home.tiscali.nl/isildur/toshiba/.

Anche se non uguale penso possa essere utile,date un occhio al config del kernel,

può darsi che vi siete dimenticati di attivare qualcosa.

----------

## kingrebound

lo avevo gia visto  :Laughing:  ....cmq credo che il problema sia riduardante l'hardware monitoring support del kernel....qualcuno ha idea di quale driver selezionare?il mio pc e' un toshiba satellite m40x-122....

notte

----------

## riverdragon

Ho abilitato come moduli tutte le voci trovate sotto "Hardware Monitoring Support" ma non cambia nulla, anzi: ora anche sensors-detect installato non rileva più alcunché.

----------

## pingoo

Ciao,

sto provando a far funzionare lm_sensors, ho scoperto i sensori con sensors-detect

```
Driver `lm78' (may not be inserted):

  Misdetects:

  * Bus `SMBus Via Pro adapter at e800'

    Busdriver `i2c-viapro', I2C address 0x2d

    Chip `National Semiconductor LM78' (confidence: 6)

Driver `w83781d' (should be inserted):

  Detects correctly:

  * Bus `SMBus Via Pro adapter at e800'

    Busdriver `i2c-viapro', I2C address 0x2d (and 0x48 0x49)

    Chip `Asus AS99127F (rev.2)' (confidence: 8)

Driver `eeprom' (should be inserted):

  Detects correctly:

  * Bus `vga'

    Busdriver `UNKNOWN', I2C address 0x50 (and 0x51 0x52 0x53 0x54 0x55 0x56 0x57)

    Chip `DDC monitor' (confidence: 8)

Driver `via686a' (should be inserted):

  Detects correctly:

  * ISA bus, undetermined address (Busdriver `i2c-isa')

    Hint: Try forcing the chip address. Consult the documentation

          of particular chip for details and address value.

    Chip `VIA Technologies VT82C686 Integrated Sensors' (confidence: 9)

I will now generate the commands needed to load the I2C modules.

If you want to load the modules at startup, generate a config file

below and make sure lm_sensors gets started at boot time; e.g

$ rc-update add lm_sensors default

To make the sensors modules behave correctly, add these lines to

/etc/modules.d/lm_sensors and run modules-update:

#----cut here----

# I2C module options

alias char-major-89 i2c-dev

#----end cut here----

WARNING! If you have some things built into your kernel, the list above

will contain too many modules. Skip the appropriate ones! You really should

try these commands right now to make sure everything is working properly.

Monitoring programs won't work until it's done.

To load everything that is needed, execute the commands below...

#----cut here----

# I2C adapter drivers

modprobe i2c-viapro

# modprobe unknown adapter monid

# modprobe unknown adapter dvi

# modprobe unknown adapter vga

# modprobe unknown adapter crt2

modprobe i2c-isa

# I2C chip drivers

# Warning: the required module w83781d is not currently installed on your system.

# For status of 2.6 kernel ports see http://secure.netroedge.com/~lm78/supported.html

# If driver is built-in to the kernel, or unavailable, comment out the following line.

modprobe w83781d

# Warning: the required module eeprom is not currently installed on your system.

# For status of 2.6 kernel ports see http://secure.netroedge.com/~lm78/supported.html

# If driver is built-in to the kernel, or unavailable, comment out the following line.

modprobe eeprom

modprobe via686a

# sleep 2 # optional

/usr/bin/sensors -s # recommended

#----end cut here----

```

 e ho visto che non ho il file /etc/modules.d/lm_sensors

Facendo lo start di lm_sensors ottengo

```
# /etc/init.d/lm_sensors start

 * Loading lm_sensors modules...

 *   Loading i2c-viapro ...                                                  [ ok ]

 *   Loading i2c-isa ...                                                     [ ok ]

 *   Loading w83781d ...                                                     [ !! ]

 *   Loading eeprom ...                                                      [ !! ]

 *   Loading via686a ...                                                     [ ok ]

 * Initializing sensors ...                                                  [ !! ]

```

I moduli contrassegnati da !!, ovvero  w83781d eeprom, non li ho compilati nel kernel, non riesco a trovarli. Ho cercato nel forum e con google ma non riesco a trovare dove siano nel kernel, qualcuno può aiutarmi? Ho provato con la ricerca all'interno di "make menuconfig" ma da quel che ho capito, non fa ricerca sul nome dei moduli.

Grazie,

ciao

----------

## riverdragon

Per i possessori di scheda grafica nvidia, i nuovi driver 1.0.9629 aggiungono il supporto SMBus che fa riconoscere qualche sensore dove prima non ne veniva riconosciuto nemmeno uno, questo è l'output

```
Driver `eeprom' (should be inserted):

  Detects correctly:

  * Bus `NVIDIA i2c adapter 2 at 1:00.0'

    Busdriver `UNKNOWN', I2C address 0x50

    Chip `eeprom' (confidence: 6)

  * Bus `NVIDIA i2c adapter 1 at 1:00.0'

    Busdriver `UNKNOWN', I2C address 0x50

    Chip `eeprom' (confidence: 6)

  * Bus `NVIDIA i2c adapter 1 at 1:00.0'

    Busdriver `UNKNOWN', I2C address 0x51

    Chip `eeprom' (confidence: 6)

  * Bus `NVIDIA i2c adapter 1 at 1:00.0'

    Busdriver `UNKNOWN', I2C address 0x52

    Chip `eeprom' (confidence: 6)

  * Bus `NVIDIA i2c adapter 1 at 1:00.0'

    Busdriver `UNKNOWN', I2C address 0x53

    Chip `eeprom' (confidence: 6)

  * Bus `NVIDIA i2c adapter 1 at 1:00.0'

    Busdriver `UNKNOWN', I2C address 0x54

    Chip `eeprom' (confidence: 6)

  * Bus `NVIDIA i2c adapter 1 at 1:00.0'

    Busdriver `UNKNOWN', I2C address 0x55

    Chip `eeprom' (confidence: 6)

  * Bus `NVIDIA i2c adapter 1 at 1:00.0'

    Busdriver `UNKNOWN', I2C address 0x56

    Chip `eeprom' (confidence: 6)

  * Bus `NVIDIA i2c adapter 1 at 1:00.0'

    Busdriver `UNKNOWN', I2C address 0x57

    Chip `eeprom' (confidence: 6)

  EEPROMs are *NOT* sensors! They are data storage chips commonly

  found on memory modules (SPD), in monitors (EDID), or in some

  laptops, for example.

Driver `to-be-written' (should be inserted):

  Detects correctly:

  * Bus `NVIDIA i2c adapter 1 at 1:00.0'

    Busdriver `UNKNOWN', I2C address 0x09

    Chip `Smart Battery Charger' (confidence: 5)

  * Bus `NVIDIA i2c adapter 1 at 1:00.0'

    Busdriver `UNKNOWN', I2C address 0x0a

    Chip `Smart Battery Manager/Selector' (confidence: 5)

  * Bus `NVIDIA i2c adapter 1 at 1:00.0'

    Busdriver `UNKNOWN', I2C address 0x18

    Chip `Philips Semiconductors PCA9556' (confidence: 1)

Driver `smartbatt' (should be inserted):

  Detects correctly:

  * Bus `NVIDIA i2c adapter 1 at 1:00.0'

    Busdriver `UNKNOWN', I2C address 0x0b

    Chip `Smart Battery' (confidence: 5)
```

Tuttavia lm_sensors non parte ancora, nonostante il modprobe di i2c-dev e di eeprom (smartbatt non esiste... boh) fallisce con il seguente output

```
tomnote linux # /etc/init.d/lm_sensors start

 * Service lm_sensors starting

 * Loading lm_sensors modules...

 *   Loading eeprom ...                                 [ ok ]

 * Initializing sensors ...                               [ !! ]

 * ERROR:  lm_sensors failed to start
```

EDIT: perché, per esempio, nvidia-settings legge la temperatura della scheda video e lm_sensors non ancora? Certo, alla nvidia sanno come usare le proprie cose, ma...  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

